# Question about a class 3b laser



## cpf001 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, for my work I measure houses and I use a Bosch Laser distance meter to measure the dimensions. Quite often when the sun is out it is very hard to see the red dot that the laser puts out. So I purchased some red glasses which are used to enhance the visibility of the red beam, but even with the glasses it is still very hard to see in bright light. So I purchased a green laser (was listed as a class 3A on the order site, but the one they shipped me is class 3B ). 
I molded the laser to fit onto my laser distance meter and now I can easily see where the red beam is located by pressing the green beam switch. As you can see in the photos below the green beam is much brighter and can be seen even in bright light.

So I was wondering if this is legal for me to use? Or do I have to get a lower power laser? I tried goggling this question but could not find any solid answers, and I posted the question on another discussion board and I was advised to check out OSHA. I went to the OSHA site and although I see information about the laser it does not say if it is legal to use or not. So figured this would be the best place to post it since I reside in Massachusetts!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Laser output is regulated by the FDA for some silly reason. The picture you posted looks like a rectal thermometer.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

As long as you don't point it at planes, or in the sky, you should have no problem whatsoever. No department or agency I know of has the means or desire to measure laser outputs on the side of the road.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hank Moody said:


> How many Gigawatts is it ?


ONE POINT TWENTY ONE JIGAWATTS .... ONE POINT TWENTY ONE JIGAWATTS !!!


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

WEAK WEAK WEAK!!!

http://www.wired.com/2014/04/electromagnetic-railgun-launcher/

I understand that's all Gecko45 carries now...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

i have a feeling we'll be reading more on this in the globe 

yada, yada, yada, laser.. blah, blah, blah, logan airport... yada, yada, yada, FAA... blah, blah, blah, search warrant... yada, yada, yada, police stand off... blah, blah, blah federal prison..and so on


----------

